# Went alone to a party where I didn't know anyone, met a girl, and asked her out



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

...and she said yes.

I did end up underestimating just how effective alcohol is with Paxil, and for the first time ended up doing things I regret due to being drunk (SA usually does a good job of keeping the effects of alcohol from getting out of hand). That is all to complain about the night though.


----------



## Deuce92 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hope it goes well. Just try not to rely on alcohol too much, you can't always be drunk.

Well, you can, but you shouldn't. :b


----------



## Stef93 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome, good for you man!


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Well appears the girl has flaked out and wasn't really interested. Not a big deal since I wasn't all that into her either. According to my friends who have had more experience dating than I have, flaking out after accepting a date is a common occurrence.

I guess it truly is a numbers game and it's important cast a wide net and to not get too fixated on any particular person.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

=( At least you got some exposure and practice at attending partys alone.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Update: after a week she actually responded to me. I guess sometimes people are busy and take a while to respond.

Since then I went to a different party last weekend and met more attractive girls. I'm starting to see just how easy dating is for people without SA...


----------



## tasim (Dec 15, 2013)

I applaud you man for having the courage to do what you've done! I wish you the best!!


----------



## lithocardium (Dec 23, 2013)

absreim said:


> Update: after a week she actually responded to me. I guess sometimes people are busy and take a while to respond.
> 
> Since then I went to a different party last weekend and met more attractive girls. I'm starting to see just how easy dating is for people without SA...


Just awesome man. :clap


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

absreim said:


> Update: after a week she actually responded to me. I guess sometimes people are busy and take a while to respond.
> 
> Since then I went to a different party last weekend and met more attractive girls. I'm starting to see just how easy dating is for people without SA...


And attractive people


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing else said:


> And attractive people


Agreed. However, an attractive shy person would probably have much less success than an average outgoing person, in my opinion.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

awesome news man. Keep it up i could have never gone to a party where i didnt know anyone thats really big congratz


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice! How could you tell she flaked out on you though?


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

hollowman32 said:


> Nice! How could you tell she flaked out on you though?


It turns out that she didn't, but I thought she did because she ended up taking quite a while to respond to my follow up message (one week to be exact) after saying yes. After waiting for several days without hearing anything, I thought that she had lost interest.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to ask though, how do you get invited to these parties if you don't know anyone there?

I'm not actually that bad in social situations and stuff. But I never get invited to parties. Only been to a handful of them in my life. The concept of going out every weekend blows my mind, because I simply don't get the invites. :/


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

jimjam said:


> I have to ask though, how do you get invited to these parties if you don't know anyone there?


The party I went to is an alumni party for my Alma Mater (Cornell). I did exaggerate slightly about not knowing anyone. The staff that hosted the event I have talked to before, but I was barely acquainted with them. NYC has a lot organizations that host parties that are open to anyone willing to pay admission.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

absreim said:


> The party I went to is an alumni party for my Alma Mater (Cornell). I did exaggerate slightly about not knowing anyone. The staff that hosted the event I have talked to before, but I was barely acquainted with them. NYC has a lot organizations that host parties that are open to anyone willing to pay admission.


Ah ok. See thats totally different. Those kind of parties are almost always acceptable for anyone to just walk in. As a matter of fact, those are the kind that its expected for people to just show up.

When people say "party" I usually think of the typical house party that's hosted buy the owner, and you have to be invited to show up.

Regardless, I almost never go out anyway.


----------

